# Have you ordered yarn and only received a partial order?



## AprilSun (Jul 15, 2020)

About a month ago, I ordered 5 skeins of yarn online from a well known store. According to everything that was shown, it was in stock. When I received the order, I only had 4 skeins and that was not enough for what I needed it for. When you use yarn, you need the dye lots to be the same number. I contacted the store by email and asked them why I didn't receive my full order and this is the response I received: 

"Please accept our apologies that we were not able to fulfill your entire order. At this time, we do not offer backorders. If an item is out of stock at the time of fulfillment we will ship the balance of your order and adjust your order total including shipping. I assure you that you will not be charged for this item."

I know they don't all do this and this hasn't happened with me before. Are there other stores that do this? I hope not.


----------



## jerry old (Jul 15, 2020)

Does this qualify:
Ordered a novel off of net, they sent me a book of short stories.
(Sorry, got my smarty pants on...)


----------



## Kaila (Jul 15, 2020)

That's  an awful way they handled your order, AprilSun.  Any company that sells yarn, knows you want the full order for a project, and in the same dye lot.

I have had a number of disappointments with mail orders, too.

Can you change the plan for what you were making, to use some contrast color, for part of it, or will you be able to use it for something entirely different?


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 16, 2020)

Kaila said:


> That's  an awful way they handled your order, AprilSun.  Any company that sells yarn, knows you want the full order for a project, and in the same dye lot.
> 
> I have had a number of disappointments with mail orders, too.
> 
> Can you change the plan for what you were making, to use some contrast color, for part of it, or will you be able to use it for something entirely different?



That's exactly the way I feel too. It was a well known craft store that did this. I'm still shocked that a store this well known would do this!

Yes, I can change my plan and this is what I will do. Plus, I will never order from this store again.


----------



## AprilSun (Jul 16, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Does this qualify:
> Ordered a novel off of net, they sent me a book of short stories.
> (Sorry, got my smarty pants on...)



Jerry, don't worry about it. That's fine.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> That's exactly the way I feel too. It was a well known craft store that did this. I'm still shocked that a store this well known would do this!



I totally agree.  They should definitely comprehend the issues involved.  
That is why we order from a particular and reputable place, that we believe will know about the product they are selling.
Yet, their policy and practices disregarded, the entire reason we are buying it at all, and why we chose them as a quality source.




AprilSun said:


> Yes, I can change my plan and this is what I will do. Plus, I will never order from this store again.




I would do exactly , both of those, myself, as well!

They didnt even offer you better options for dealing with the problem, after it occurred, which they could and should have done.  Their e-mail ignored what you already spent, on the incorrectly filled order.


----------

